# Probleme demarrage Ibook G4



## rezaa (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

je viens ici un peu en dernier recours..
J'ai fouille le forum mais rien trouve de semblable.

J'ai _(avais ?)_ un Ibook G4 de 2005 avec Mac OS X 10.4 (derniere version a jour je crois).

Bref souci apparu il y a 3 semaines :
1. J'ouvre un pdf depuis internet, ca plante.... Impossible de debloquer je le force a s'eteindre.

2. Je le rallume.... le dock n'apparait plus, meme en allant le reactiver dans les options. Mes applications/documents fonctionnent. Mais comme je n'ai plus acces au doc, impossible de rouvrir un document diminue par exemple.
Autre souci, lorsque j'ouvrais une fenetre depuis finder, je n'avais aucun element dans la partie gauche.
L'oridnateur ne s'eteignait pas tout seul en faisant "eteindre" ni "redemarrer".
J'eteins et rallume plusieurs fois, aucun changement.
J'ai essaye de supprimer les fichiers .plist.... rien.
J'ai egalement essaye d'une autre session... rien.

3. Je rallume une nouvelle fois.... et j'ai acces a au choix de session .J'en ouvre une, et la rien. Il bloque sur un ecran bleu un peu design. Idem avec les 2 sessions.
J'ai essaye les differentes options proposees par Apple Assistance, mais rien, je suis toujours bloquee 
En redemarrant avec option, j'arrive sur l'ecran de choix du dossier systeme... mais j'ai une croix et ne peux le selectionner.

4. Archiver et installer. 
Le temps que le CD traverse l'Atlantique (je suis aux USA), on est lundi.
Bref jai voulu installer et archiver mais ca ne marche pas.
L'etape 1 : verification du disque DVD =>OK
Etape 2 : Verification du disque de demarrage => il trouve un probleme et me demande de redemarrer.

5. Apple Hardware Test
J'ai lance le test (long) et il ne trouve rien. D'apres lui RAS.
Mais je suis toujours bloquee a cet ecran bleu apres l'ouverture de session (avant d'arriver sur le finder).

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idee ?
Merci 

(desolee pour le clavier qwerty et le manque d'accent)


----------



## kertruc (16 Décembre 2009)

Tu as essayer de reformater le disque et de repartir à zéro ?


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Décembre 2009)

lance une commande fsck, essaye de booter en mode sans echec (pomme + x), répare ton disque avec le DVD d'install, si ça marche pas je pense pour disque HS, il fait un ruit bizarre le dd ou pas ?

Voila


----------



## Jacques L (19 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Comme mon iBook 1,42 fonctionnait de manière délirante (tous les réglages disparus et superposition de texte genre DOS ou terminal), j'ai décidé de réinstaller le système, je n'y suis pas arrivé, je l'ai amené chez un réparateur. Je venais de le ramener chez moi après qu'il ait réussi à réinstaller le système, mais il ne m'avais pas donné le mot de passe je ne pouvais pas faire une restauration Time machine, alors j'ai voulu voir si je pourrais le réinstaller à mon tour et maintenant je suis planté

Je rencontre point par point les problèmes énoncés plus haut sur mon iBook et j'ai fait toutes les vérifications préconisées sauf fsck qui refuse de fonctionner à partir du DVD d'installation.

J'ai un DVD d'installation universel en OSX 10.5 j'ai reformaté le DD, puis je l'ai encore reformaté en inscrivant des 00000, avec réparation du disque (OK). A chaque fois que je lance l'installation, ça démarre et suivant les cas ça me dit que l'installation a échoué ou bien l'installation se bloque alors qu'il reste entre 1h15 et 0h45 suivant les options choisies (polices, gestionnaires d'impression, X11, langues).

Le réparateur m'avait dit que mon DD était fatigué, mais comme il me demandait 250 euros pour le changer, j'ai laissé tomber. Je suppose donc que tous mes problèmes viennent du DD, mais quelle sorte de DD utiliser et où trouver un tutorial pour le changer? Et est-ce que changer ce DD est bien ce qu'il faut faire pour résoudre définitivement mes problèmes?

Merci d'avance à vous tous


----------



## SadChief (19 Décembre 2009)

Voici un tutoriel.
Bon courage 

SadChief


----------



## Jacques L (20 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup, mais ce tutoriel parle de l'iBook G3 et j'ai bien peur que l'architecture des deux ne soit différente, et pour tout dire, je ne serais pas peiné si j'avais un tutoriel en Français


----------



## SadChief (20 Décembre 2009)

Voici un tutoriel en français sur le démontage détaillé de l'iBook G4. A toi de n'en prendre que la partie concernant le DD.
Hors sujet: moi aussi j'ai encore un iBook G4 1 GHz qui marche particulièrement bien, voilà pourquoi je suis sensible aux petits soucis de ses frères 
Bon courage 

SadChief
_
Edit: sur le site tu trouveras aussi un excellent forum dédié iBook G4._


----------



## Jacques L (20 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup, c'est clair et bien expliqué, je vais m'y atteler.
Mais quand même une question, pensez-vous aussi que de changer le DD va supprimer mes problèmes? Et pour le DD, faut-il en éviter certains, mal adaptés ou connus pour leur problèmes, sinon je vais demander à MacWay ce qu'ils me conseillent.
Merci encore


----------



## grattebitume (20 Décembre 2009)

J'avais changé mon DD sur mon ibook 1Ghz.
Très facile, mais faut juste être minutieux.
l'option de démarrer sur le dvd d'install de Tiger, formatter et tout réinstaller doit d'abord être essayé, ça vaut le coup!
Bonne chance!


----------



## Jacques L (20 Décembre 2009)

grattebitume a dit:


> l'option de démarrer sur le dvd d'install de Tiger, formatter et tout réinstaller doit d'abord être essayé, ça vaut le coup!
> Bonne chance!


Je suis sur léopard, mais bien sûr c'est ce que j'ai fait en premier, ma dernière question était plutôt pour avoir une certitude que ça résoudrait mas problèmes


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Décembre 2009)

Oui presque sur


----------



## Jacques L (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir, j'ai entrepris des grandes manuvres, j'ai acheté un DD de 500 Go que je vais installer sur le MBP 17", récupérer son disque de 250 et le mettre sur le MacBook 13,3", j'ai donc de libre un DD sata de 60 Go que j'aurais bien mis sur l'ibook dont je dois changer le DD supposé défaillant, seulement le blême, c'est qu'il faut de l'IDE 
Mais j'ai vu qu'il existait pour pas cher du tout des cartes permettant d'installer du SATA à la place, pensez vous que j'aurais la place de la mettre dans le portable? Pour tout dire je serais franchement étonné si c'était le cas 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Janvier 2010)

De la place dans l'iBook G4 

Il n'y a pas de place dans l'iBook G4 ...


----------



## Jacques L (17 Janvier 2010)

je m'en doutais un peu, mais comme je n'avais pas encore ouvert.... :rose:


----------



## Jacques L (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour et excusez moi de me citer, mais c'est pour retracer mon problème



Jacques L a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Comme mon iBook 1,42 fonctionnait de manière délirante (tous les réglages disparus et superposition de texte genre DOS ou terminal), j'ai décidé de réinstaller le système, je n'y suis pas arrivé, je l'ai amené chez un réparateur. Je venais de le ramener chez moi après qu'il ait réussi à réinstaller le système, mais il ne m'avais pas donné le mot de passe je ne pouvais pas faire une restauration Time machine, alors j'ai voulu voir si je pourrais le réinstaller à mon tour et maintenant je suis planté
> 
> ...



D'accord, j'y ai mis le temps, et même si c'est plus de boulot que sur les mac récents, j'y suis arrivé, j'ai remplacé le DD 60 Go défaillant par un 160 Go de chez MacWay, la réinstallation du système s'est passée sans problème, bref mon ibook a retrouvé une nouvelle jeunesse. 

Il y a quand même une ombre bien noire au tableau, je ne peux rien restaurer depuis la sauvegarde time machine ou un clône faits sur le MacBook 13", il faudrait que j'installe SL sur l'ibook et ça c'est pas possible, alors si une bonne âme m'expliquait un moyen de faire, je lui dit d'avance merci :rose:


----------



## SadChief (1 Mai 2010)

Aucune possibilité d'installer (via TM, ou autre) SL sur le iBook.
Par contre Léopard ça tourne très bien


----------



## Jacques L (1 Mai 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord, mon problème venait que les sauvegarde TM faites sous SL ne sont pas utilisables en automatique sous Leopard. Mais par contre il est possible de les utiliser pour récupérer manuelleùent des bibliothèques (Iphoto), des softs et les différents fichiers de réglage, mail, skype etc.


----------

